# CSV within SA



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

Need some inputs on this. 

Applied CSV last year and it got rejected for some reasons. My husband received ICT for 4 years recently and I might get dependent visa from his ICT. Can I travel with him and change the dependent visa to CSV within Republic ? or else Do I need to reapply CSV from India ? 

Last time they specified "status can't be changed with in republic on my dependent visa"(was 90 day work visa for him). 

I am not sure if I have to go for dependent visa or CSV this time.


----------



## kingJames (Apr 22, 2018)

You can change from a *dependent visa *from to a *CSV *while in South Africa. You cannot change from a *visitor's visa* to a work visa (CSV) while in South Africa that's why they rejected you the last time... so no, you do not need to go back to India if you are on a relative visa.


----------



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

kingJames said:


> You can change from a *dependent visa *from to a *CSV *while in South Africa. You cannot change from a *visitor's visa* to a work visa (CSV) while in South Africa that's why they rejected you the last time... so no, you do not need to go back to India if you are on a relative visa.


I don't think I will be getting relative visa as my husband is not on PR, he got ICT visa. I might need to go for visitors visa again but I have seen this clause on change of status form.Confused :drama:

https://www.immigrationsouthafrica.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/NEW_1740_Change_of_Status.pdf

Except in the case of medical treatment OR if the applicant is the spouse or dependent
child of the holder of a business or work visa, the holder of a port of entry visa, visitor's
visa and medical treatment visa may not apply for a change of conditions or status of an
existing visa, unless he or she is in possession of a letter issued on behalf of the
Minister of Home Affairs that good cause had been demonstrated for the submission of
such an application;


----------

